# Eclipse CD8051/8061



## bahamuttiong (Sep 1, 2008)

How do all the bros here sees about this HU? Any comment? As heard these HU are high ended.

Thanks for any reply in advance!


----------



## abefroman (Jun 20, 2008)

I used to have a CD8061 and loved it. CD's sounded amazing. If you listen to the radio, look elsewhere, the tuner was horrible (fine with me since I never used it)


----------



## UA_wrx (Sep 30, 2008)

I've used both, as well as the 8062, and have to agree. CD play is absolutely wonderful but I always had trouble with radio. Part of that is the crappy antenna set up in my wrx but the factory HU had better FM reception. If you can find one I'd jump on it. My last 8062 was stolen last week and I'm on the hunt for a replacement,


----------

